# Hol insurance with residency visas?



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

The fella and I are finally making our move over to NZ in a week, on residency visas. We are looking to take out holiday insurance for the first few months whilst we are there as we want to do some traveling however, we dont qualify for backpackers or long stay as we havent got a return flight, because we have residency visas are we covered any sort of insurance once we are there? 


Thanks x


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If you have permanent residence or at least a 2 year work visa, you are covered from the moment you arrive. There is no wait time for medical coverage to commence that I am aware of.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> If you have permanent residence or at least a 2 year work visa, you are covered from the moment you arrive. There is no wait time for medical coverage to commence that I am aware of.


Hi, thank you xx


----------

